# Window vac?



## Phantom (Oct 27, 2020)

At this time of year we tend to put our silver screen on the inside to save the inner foam absorbing water, but that causes condensation on the inside of the windscreen. Whilst I was repeatedly wringing out a cloth I saw another moho using a rechargable window vac recently and thought that maybe a good idea? So who uses one? It seems that some would not be practical if could only be used upright. Another consideration is how they charge, mains or usb? Any recommendations or should we just keep wringing a cloth?


----------



## The laird (Oct 27, 2020)

We use the karcher great bit of kit if you use external screens you get less condensation we've found
once the hoover is charged it lasts ages
mains charge and I do use tilted but watch for water leaking out
sometimes karcher do refurbs around £28 ish


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 27, 2020)

We use a Karcher window vac, it can be used horizontally if you don't let it get too full


----------



## Robmac (Oct 27, 2020)

I've used a Karcher for years. Brilliant kit.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 27, 2020)

Karcher for us. Great in the shower as well.


----------



## Tonybvi (Oct 27, 2020)

Karcher for us too - we got one with a 12v charger which is ideal for the motor home.  As others have said watch out for leakage!


----------



## REC (Oct 27, 2020)

We have a karcher which we charge very little....it is brilliant saving so much damp staying in the van. If we use internal or external screens it is an essential for us. Empty if before full and it can be used at angles. Have it for shower at home when not on the road.


----------



## SimonM (Oct 27, 2020)

I took our Karcher vac away with us this year - it worked very well, as said above can be used horizontally if you’re careful. I’m a convert to it now.


----------



## yorkieowl (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes, Karcher for us too, we found it was quite difficult to get to bottom of windscreen, but overall did a lot better/quicker job than a cloth.


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 27, 2020)

We have a Beldray window vacuum and only still have it because we didn't get around to throwing it out. It really is a useless piece of kit as you have to use it perfectly vertical and it won't dry the windscreen in that position. I noticed that Karcher have a different design and so my comments don't apply to Karcher -- I'm just suggesting you think twice before buying any other brand!


----------



## n brown (Oct 27, 2020)

we were given one by Campervanannie and Mrs B loves it we get a lot of condo in the house as well as the van and she loves to see the reservoir fill . simple pleasures !


----------



## Phantom (Oct 27, 2020)

I had a bit of a Google, Karcher seemed best but were by far the most expensive. Vileda look a great second best for about £35 and seems to work any way up. Just how many morning window wipes would warrant a purchase?


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 27, 2020)

Buy and use insulated external screens... 

Better to prevent the formation of condensation than pfaff about clearing the small percentage that hasn't already formed and run to the (very likely) lightly painted parts of the cab interior behind the dashboard.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 27, 2020)

yorkieowl said:


> Yes, Karcher for us too, we found it was quite difficult to get to bottom of windscreen, but overall did a lot better/quicker job than a cloth.


Ours is an A class so obviously a huge windscreen so I do as much as I can then empty it and use it horizontally across the bottom, I have lost count of the times it has spat water through the vent holes but it is still working


----------



## Winger (Oct 27, 2020)

Aldi do them from time to time for £19.99 and work well, in fact her indoors made me get another for the house to dry off the shower screen and tray. The seldom need charging.
Saw them in Lidl recently too


----------



## 2cv (Oct 27, 2020)

We use a Karcher, very quick and easy. We look on the condensation on the windscreen as an excellent dehumidifier. Really couldn’t be bothered with the hassle of external screens as we use the van in all weathers and in a force 10 gale putting the external screens on or off would be impossible.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 27, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Ours is an A class so obviously a huge windscreen so I do as much as I can then empty it and use it horizontally across the bottom, I have lost count of the times it has spat water through the vent holes but it is still working



Yeah they do that Terry.

I've often thought of trying to detach the nozzle and reattach it to a flexible pipe so just the nozzle could be moved around the windscreen whilst the body and tank remained upright.

I suggested to Julie that I try this and she said "Why don't you save some effort and just put it in the bin now".


----------



## The laird (Oct 28, 2020)

2cv said:


> We use a Karcher, very quick and easy. We look on the condensation on the windscreen as an excellent dehumidifier. Really couldn’t be bothered with the hassle of external screens as we use the van in all weathers and in a force 10 gale putting the external screens on or off would be impossible.


Bill I think you SHOULD use external screens and don't worry about force ten gales. If you get comfy and direct sue as to the best position and have a cuppa ready for her entrance in with a dry towel
BUT PLEASE DONT TELL HER I POSTED THIS


----------



## The laird (Oct 28, 2020)

If you put some paper towel or t clothes along the screen base prior to using the karcher it saves the dash getting wet imho


----------



## CarlandHels (Oct 28, 2020)

Karcher for us all the time. Bought cheaper ones in the past but wasn't impressed. We empty it everytime and also use it upside down to get the bottom of the screen. Doesn't leak if emptied before use. We also use it on all other windows when cleaning them.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Oct 28, 2020)

We always use external if on site put in shower if wet .internal blinds for wc couple of towels rolled along bottom helps stop condensation but not all.
Wipe with  sponges of we go .
Loooked  at karchers one more thing to charge.


----------



## The laird (Oct 28, 2020)

We charge ours around two or three times in winter months lasts for ages the charge


----------



## 2cv (Oct 28, 2020)

The Karcher is also very useful for drying the shower after use.


----------



## Makzine (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes Karcher for us as well, wouldn't leave home without it.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 28, 2020)

Another vote for the Karcher and as already mentioned it is great for the shower too


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 28, 2020)

Just to note their are other window vacs available that are much cheaper than Karcher  such as lidle and aldi , personally  not a fan of karcher as I had 2 fail just out  of warranty.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 28, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Just to note their are other window vacs available that are much cheaper than Karcher i



You're right Bazz, this one gets good reviews;









						Titan TTS765VAC  Window Vacuum
					

Order online at Screwfix.com. Lightweight and rechargeable hand-held vacuum with integrated spray bottle and powerful Li-ion battery. Provides quick, streak-free cleaning of flat surfaces such as windows, tiles, worktops and mirrors. Cleans up to 120m² per charge. Quick and easy to empty...



					www.screwfix.com
				




I've got quite a few Titan tools at home and always been happy with their goods.


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 28, 2020)

I like the Karcher. Don't leave water in it, and don't turn it upside down = all good


----------



## Herman (Oct 28, 2020)

Another Karcher user, they do leak if you keep using it upside down , so take one long stroke from the bottom of the screen to the top and then turn it the right way up and all the water drops into the bottle, and it stays in there when turn it back upside down for the next stroke. We take it home after about 3 months for a fresh charge.

If we know it's going to stay dry the outside screen goes on as you don't get the condensation, but if it rains in the middle of the night it's a pain to dry and often ends up hanging in the shower all day. If it's raining the internal screens go on and the window vac comes out in the morning.


----------



## Fragle (Oct 31, 2020)

Aldi today


----------



## Red Dwarf (Oct 31, 2020)

Karcher, probably one of the most useful cleaning items I’ve ever used, does exactly what is says on the box, everyone should have one!


----------



## The laird (Oct 31, 2020)

Spent the night first for a while with external screens on virtually no condensation =karcher not used


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 31, 2020)

The laird said:


> Spent the night first for a while with external screens on virtually no condensation =karcher not used



Always use the externals to keep things cosy AND condensation free.... 

Great in summer too to keep the heat out too


----------



## The laird (Oct 31, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Always use the externals to keep things cosy AND condensation free....
> 
> Great in summer too to keep the heat out too


If we wild in the summer we dont fit externals incase a fast exit is required min no scared or ought but keeps the gaffer happy


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 31, 2020)

The laird said:


> If we wild in the summer we dont fit externals incase a fast exit is required min no scared or ought but keeps the gaffer happy



I make sure we just stop in places that's not an issue


----------



## Alun100 (Nov 1, 2020)

We have been using the smaller Karcher for quite a while, brilliant. It works upside down as long as there isn’t any water in the container so do the bottom bit first. Have only charged it a couple of times in 2 years.


----------



## Markd (Nov 1, 2020)

Anyone tried microfibre towels?
We tend to crack the cab wi does open for a bit of ventilation and being an oldish van the curtain around the windscreen top to floor keeps drafts at bay.
The air flow dies a great job of reducing the level of condensation.


----------



## hania00 (Nov 1, 2020)

Markd said:


> Anyone tried microfibre towels?
> We tend to crack the cab wi does open for a bit of ventilation and being an oldish van the curtain around the windscreen top to floor keeps drafts at bay.
> The air flow dies a great job of reducing the level of condensation.


I find microfibre towels useless - either for windows or ourselves. used them for us when we first had the van - quickly switched to regular towels.


----------



## mfw (Nov 1, 2020)

I just use a towel across dash and squeegee which works on a lot of screens - even if screen has iced up inside it just falls on the towel then shake ice off in the shower area then and hang towel up to dry


----------



## Maci (Nov 1, 2020)

We use karcher Window vac. Wouldn't be without it now. The charge lasts about 3 months. I use it on its side and empty it more often. Brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## GrahamPye (Nov 1, 2020)

The laird said:


> sometimes karcher do refurbs around £28 ish


They had two earlier (I've just nabbed one of them...)


----------



## GrahamPye (Nov 1, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Karcher for us too - we got one with a 12v charger which is ideal for the motor home.  As others have said watch out for leakage!


Was that a different model to get the 12V charger, or did you buy that charger as an accessory?

The one I've just ordered from Karcher Refurbs is supposed to be an updated model that works in positions other than vertical. We'll see!


----------



## Tonybvi (Nov 1, 2020)

GrahamPye said:


> Was that a different model to get the 12V charger, or did you buy that charger as an accessory?
> 
> The one I've just ordered from Karcher Refurbs is supposed to be an updated model that works in positions other than vertical. We'll see!



As far as I recall as I bought it several years ago it came complete with a 12v charger (I certainly didn’t buy the charger as an accessory).  Next time I’m out in the van I’ll dig it out and see if I can get the model number.  Mind you it hardly ever needs charging as it seems to run for ever!


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 1, 2020)

I use a Karcher and it does a great job, good for shower as well. I use mains charger in 300W invertor when it needs charging but that not often


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Nov 2, 2020)

WE inherited one from an aunt and use it on our VW but have found you can't use upside down or water spurts everywhere; sometimes if your lucky sideways on but fine pulling down. Trouble is windscreen isn't easy to get to at the base but karcher does help on all other windows and lasts ages. Not sure which model it is and seeing earlier comment perhaps the newer WV2 works sideways?


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 2, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> WE inherited one from an aunt and use it on our VW but have found you can't use upside down or water spurts everywhere; sometimes if your lucky sideways on but fine pulling down. Trouble is windscreen isn't easy to get to at the base but karcher does help on all other windows and lasts ages. Not sure which model it is and seeing earlier comment perhaps the newer WV2 works sideways?



Do the bottom first helps. Also it’s better to empty it half way through.


----------



## Sky (Nov 2, 2020)

I always used a Kärcher - a great bit of kit.

I've had mine since they became popular eight or nine years ago and it's still going strong.  

On the other hand, I've known half a dozen people that have bought the cheaper ones only for them to fail within a year or two.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 2, 2020)

Another thumbs up for Karcher.
Rarely use it on windscreen as use external covers from October onwards which prevents the river down inside of windscreen come morning.
Still used daily on shower cubicle for which it is brilliant.


----------



## Deleted member 38054 (Nov 3, 2020)

Phantom said:


> At this time of year we tend to put our silver screen on the inside to save the inner foam absorbing water, but that causes condensation on the inside of the windscreen. Whilst I was repeatedly wringing out a cloth I saw another moho using a rechargable window vac recently and thought that maybe a good idea? So who uses one? It seems that some would not be practical if could only be used upright. Another consideration is how they charge, mains or usb? Any recommendations or should we just keep wringing a cloth?


We haven’t got one but met a guy who uses a Karcher for his windscreen & also his shower screen & walls. He recommended it highly.


----------



## Markd (Nov 3, 2020)

We just don't get that much condensation even with 2 of us and the dog.
We obviously aren't doing something all night


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 4, 2020)

Markd said:


> We obviously aren't doing something all night



You aren't turning the heating off by the sound of it lol


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 4, 2020)

I've got a Karcher and it's great but I find I just never ever need it with external screens. I use it at home now instead of in the van.


----------



## Poacher (Nov 16, 2020)

I‘ve been using a Karcher for years and never disappointed.  Just came across a good price today if anybody is interested.  









						Kärcher WV2 Plus D500 Window vac | DIY at B&Q
					

The convenient, versatile Window Vac: the WV 2 makes cleaning of all waterproof smooth surfaces, such as glass, windows, mirrors, shower, etc., more convenient than ever. The nozzle change system makes cleaning both small and large windows easier. The dirty water tank can be emptied quickly and...



					www.diy.com


----------



## Phantom (Nov 16, 2020)

Poacher said:


> Just came across a good price today if anybody is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great price and a new offer I think, just too late for me.


----------



## GrahamPye (Nov 27, 2020)

Screwfix are currently doing the WV2 Plus for £34.99 in their Black Friday sale: https://www.screwfix.com/p/karcher-wv-2-plus-window-vacuum/405hx

Too late for me, I already got one from the Karcher refurb shop :-(


----------



## myvanwy (Nov 27, 2020)

Cheers Graham. Just on me way to pick it up.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 27, 2020)

GrahamPye said:


> Screwfix are currently doing the WV2 Plus for £34.99 in their Black Friday sale: https://www.screwfix.com/p/karcher-wv-2-plus-window-vacuum/405hx
> 
> Too late for me, I already got one from the Karcher refurb shop :-(


Me too, I wouldn't use the spray bottle anyway. Mine came with the adjustable head so maybe a bonus?


----------



## Phantom (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm most impressed with the WV2, though though the water tank is maybe a bit small?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 27, 2020)

Id love a windows vac, then dispose of the contents.


----------



## Chasn (Nov 29, 2020)

A combination of a Karcher to remove most of the condensation followed by running the cab heating fan off the leisure battery before departure works perfectly. The latter helps as in winter a small amount of condensation reforms shortly after the Karcher has done its works. I have a Class A motorhome and without the Karcher the Fiat heater/blower struggles with the huge windscreen.


----------

